# re usa rv purchase trip



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All,
Just to say of on Saturday am to go and buy the beast. Will let you all know what we bought when i get back in 2 weeks. Just wanted to say thank you for all the advice and tips you special people have given us over the last year we c ould not have done this without you , what i have learnt i could not have done this without the special forums, yourselves included, there is so much information for total newcomers like ourselves, am really looking forward to meeting you all in the near future and actually putting faces to names , an by the way we are total techo idiots so you could hear a lot from us in the coming months, wish 
us luck
jackie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck with the trip wish I was coming with you

Have a good day

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What one have you set your heart on, Jackie?

Dave


----------

